# Animas withdrawing from UK-email



## NI-Bookworm (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi

I heard back in October that animas were withdrawing immediately from the US market.  I have now received an email to say they are withdrawing UK and will be in touch in the ‘near future’ in respect of the transition process.

My son used the animas and he loves it.

Anyone else had the email or heard when they will start transferring to Medtronic. Would love to get through to summer holidays before changing.  

Thanks

Maria


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 20, 2018)

Saw this on Twitter yesterday. Very sad news, and a real shame for the pump market to lose such an established and well-regarded player.

Hope the transition timing works out for you - presumably as long as you have enough sets/reservoirs you can just carry on until you are ready?


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Jan 24, 2018)

I use animas pump but haven’t received a letter/email found out through website so called them, all they will say is there is a transition period but that’s it no timescale I have enough pump supplies for next two months, just can’t get any answers from them or diabetic clinic


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 24, 2018)

Sorry you've not been given more helpful information Lorraine.

I was speaking to Medtronic about this this week, and as far as I understand it the situation is that as long as your pump is in warranty you will continue to receive Animas sets and reservoirs, plus helpline support - but that these will be provided by Medtronic. You will not have to swap pumps until your warranty runs out.

When your pump is up for renewal, you will go through exactly the same choice/selection process as you would have done in your area, and will be able to choose from whatever they offer.

INPUT have released information this week too: http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/2018/01/animas-closure/


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 1, 2018)

NI-Bookworm said:


> Hi
> 
> I heard back in October that animas were withdrawing immediately from the US market.  I have now received an email to say they are withdrawing UK and will be in touch in the ‘near future’ in respect of the transition process.
> 
> ...


Please keep us informed


----------



## NI-Bookworm (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi. Well we got a letter from the hospital today and we are keeping the animas until the end of warrenty which is 2021. I am delighted. Although all other pumps would be great too it’s a case of sticking with what’s working. So we can relax now ( well as much as we can!!!!) and keeeeeeep pumping

X


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2018)

NI-Bookworm said:


> Hi. Well we got a letter from the hospital today and we are keeping the animas until the end of warrenty which is 2021. I am delighted. Although all other pumps would be great too it’s a case of sticking with what’s working. So we can relax now ( well as much as we can!!!!) and keeeeeeep pumping
> 
> X


Good news!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 3, 2018)

Please relax, You have some time now


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Mar 12, 2018)

My warranty runs out 2020 so that’s ok, however my question to animas recently was regarding holiday pumps, and their reply was they are unsure if going to continue this, so waiting on a response as travelling to Thailand end of year and may have to consider going back on pens, not that that’s necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 12, 2018)

Enjoy Thailand


----------

